# Garda has 1,800 workers in war zones



## GAP (15 May 2007)

Garda has 1,800 workers in war zones
Private security in iraq, afghanistan. Two big acquisitions in last 2 years land Montreal firm in Baghdad's Green Zone
MARY LAMEY, The Gazette Published: Tuesday, May 15, 2007
Article Link

Where most people see trouble, Stephan Cretier sees opportunity.

The president of GardaWorld Security Corp. has more than 1,800 employees providing security to diplomats, aid workers and companies doing business in Iraq and Afghanistan.

"This kind of work is a growing business," he said in a telephone interview yesterday. "It's more risky, but also more profitable."


Email to a friend

Printer friendly
Font: ****The Montreal-based Garda plunged into the personal security business in a big way two years ago with its $67.25-million acquisition of Vance International Inc., one of the largest private-security operations in the world. It followed that with the purchase last December of Kroll Security International, based in London. KSI is a leading risk-management company in the region.

The takeovers have helped vault Garda to fifth position among the world's private security providers.

With 50,000 employees and annual revenues in the $1.5-billion range, it still trails North American leader Brink's Co. with revenues of $2.5 billion U.S. last year.

Currently, Garda is active in Baghdad's Green Zone, where it provides security to the British Embassy and to non-profit groups including USAID and the Foundation for Relief and Reconciliation in the Middle East, where it provides personal security to the Anglican vicar of Baghdad, Rev. Andrew White.

The foundation recently recognized GardaWorld with its inaugural peace prize.

"GardaWorld has provided an outstanding service to every aspect of our work in Iraq and, in reality, is the biggest contributor to our efforts of peace-making," White said in a press release. The foundation promotes reconciliation among Iraq's various religious groups.
More on link


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 Jun 2007)

Just finished reading  "Licensed to Kill: Hired Guns in the war in Terror" by Robert Young Pelton. Found it a very interesting take on the various private security firms that are operating around the world. Most of the emphasis is on Blackwater Security with mention of other firms such as Triple Canopy and HART (a Brit firm).  Pelton looks at the recent history, controversy, operations, etc  of private security firms, including reports that some firms in Iraq are out of control and are responsible for killing of innocent civilians.  He does not mention GardaWorld probably because it had not graduated into that part of the business when Pelton was writing his book.

Here is a link to the Garda Canada webpage: http://www.garda.ca/ 

Here are a couple of links to the recent kidnapping of four GardaWorld employees in Baghdad:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/iraq/article1875657.ece

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/iraq/article1873150.ece


----------



## KevinB (7 Jun 2007)

Pelton is an idiot - for a guy who did the 70-80's African Mercenaire scene - he has alot of balls casting moral implications.  - Not one who really has a shcmik will talk to him - so he creates a lot of his stuff.

- Garda bought out Vance and Krolls's Security stuff -- however Garda does not do USAID -- that is BW and TC.  Other companies do some of the USAID NGO's, Garda does one of the USAID contract NGO's - subcontractors "Bearing Point"

Hart is an always will be a farce -- they hired bouncers (with no mil skill) for a while and still operate with subpar personnel and equipment.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Pelton is an idiot - for a guy who did the 70-80's African Mercenaire scene - he has alot of balls casting moral implications.  - Not one who really has a shcmik will talk to him - so he creates a lot of his stuff.
> 
> - Garda bought out Vance and Krolls's Security stuff -- however Garda does not do USAID -- that is BW and TC.  Other companies do some of the USAID NGO's, Garda does one of the USAID contract NGO's - subcontractors "Bearing Point"
> 
> Hart is an always will be a farce -- they hired bouncers (with no mil skill) for a while and still operate with subpar personnel and equipment.



Thanks for the information. Sounds like you are familiar with this kind of thing. I've never heard of Garda until recently when there was a couple article in the papers. The first when was one posted previously by GAP and another one the Halifax Chronicle which mentioned that it was four Garda employees that had been captured. Did a quick Google on Garda and found some stuff on them regarding recent contracts, etc. 

Pelton's book I had bought quite sometime ago and I finally decided to read it. Like I said originally I found it interesting, but since I'm not really familiar with the guy I or with private security firms I can't vouch for what is in the book. I also have "Fortune's Warriors: Private Armies and the New World Order by James R. Davies." I plan on taking it into work tonight and should be able to finish it off in no time.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Mar 2020)

Garda is back in the news: The Tampa Bay Times is reporting on their less than stellar safety record in transporting cash in the USA.

https://projects.tampabay.com/projects/2020/investigations/garda-world/armored-trucks/


----------

